# ترسيد استهلاك الطاقة في الدول العربية



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

يؤدي القطاع الصناعي في الدول العربية دوراً مهماً في الاقتصاد الوطني، حيث ساهم بـِ 39.2 في المائة من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في عام 2003، وبلغت نسبة مساهمة الصناعات الاستخراجية 28.3 في المائة، ونسبة مساهمة الصناعات التحويلية 10.9 في المائة. كما يعتبر هذا القطاع من اكبر القطاعات المستهلكة للطاقة حيث بلغت حصته حوالي 35.52 في المائة من الاستهلاك النهائي للطاقة في عام 2002. ويتسم قطاع الصناعات التحويلية بضعف الإنتاج من الناحيتين الكمية والنوعية، وتدني إنتاجية العمالة، وقدم التقنيات المستخدمة وخاصة في الصناعات واسعة الانتشار، وترافق ذلك مع انخفاض كفاءة استخدام الطاقة وارتفاع الاستهلاك النوعي وخاصة في الصناعات المملوكة للدولة وذلك بالمقارنة مع المؤشرات العالمية، مما يهيئ الفرصة لتحقيق وفورات ملموسة في استهلاك الطاقة في مختلف أنواع الصناعات في حال التوجه نحو الاستفادة من التقنيات المتطورة الموفرة للطاقة والتي ثبتت جدواها الفنية والاقتصادية عالمياً، واتخاذ الإجراءات الفنية والتنظيمية التي تساهم في ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة وتحسين كفاءة استخدامها. ويتوزع معظم استهلاك الطاقة في الدول العربية بشكل رئيسي على الصناعات النفطية، والصناعات التحويلية كثيفة الاستهلاك للطاقة مثل الإسمنت والحديد والأسمدة والزجاج، مع وجود توجهات حالية نحو التوسع في صتاعات الألمنيوم والحديد والأسمدة والصناعات البتروكيمائية، وذلك بالاعتماد على مصادر الطاقة التقليدية المتوافرة محلياً وخاصة الغاز الطبيعي، وتجدر الإشارة إلى التوجهات العالمية للاستفادة من مصادر الطاقة البديلة وخاصة الكوك البترولي والنفايات مما يساهم في توفير نسبة ملموسة من مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة وخاصة في صناعة الإسمنت.

وبالرغم من الجهود التي بذلت خلال العقود الثلاث الماضية لتخفيض الاستهلاك النوعي للطاقة في مختلف القطاعات الصناعية في الدول المتقدمة والنامية والتي حققت نتائج كبيرة ساهمت في تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة بنسب وصلت إلى حوالي 30 في المائة في عدد من الدول الصناعية المتقدمة، فان الدراسات الحالية تشير إلى توافر فرص إضافية للتوفير في استهلاك الطاقة في الصناعت التحويلية العالمية بين 20-25 في المائة لغاية عام 2025.

وقد أولت الدول العربية في السنوات الأخيرة اهتماماً متزايداً بتحسين كفاءة استخدم الطاقة في القطاع الصناعي حيث اتخذت عدة دول إجراءات تنظيمية لتدعيم البنى المؤسساتية وإحداث مراكز وهيئات وطنية لدراسات وبحوث الطاقة كما تبنت عدة دول استراتيجيات وبرامج وطنية تهدف إلى ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة وتحسين كفاءة استخدامها في القطاع الصناعي ، وتـم تطبيـق عدداً من المبادرات الرئيسيــة في هـذا الصدد منها إجـراء مراجعات الطاقـة (Energy Audits) في عدد كبير من المرافق الصناعية التابعة للقطاعين العام والخاص في كل من جمهورية مصر العربية والجمهورية العربية السورية والمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية والجمهورية اللبنانية أظهرت وجود فرص كبيرة لتحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة الحرارية والكهربائية في المنشآت الصناعية، وقدرت نسبة الوفورات الممكن تحقيقها بحوالي 13.1 في المائة من إجمالي الطاقة المستهلكة في المنشآت التي شملتها الدراسات في مصر، و 40 في المائة من استهلاك الطاقة في الصناعات التي شملتها الدراسة في الأردن، و 22 في المائة من استهلاك الطاقة في المنشآت المدروسة في سورية، كما بوشر بتنفيذ برنامج وطني لترشيد استهلاك وإدارة الطاقة في المملكة العربية السعودية، ودولة قطر.

ويتضح من المؤشرات المتاحة توافر فرص كبيرة لتحقيق وفورات ملموسة في استهلاك الطاقة في القطاع الصناعي العربي تتطلب بذل المزيد من الجهود على المستويين الوطني والإقليمي لإزالة المعوقات وتحقيق الإنجازات المطلوبة.

باء- التوصيات

في إطار ما ورد سابقاً، فأنه من المفيد دعوة الجهات المعنية بالقطاع الصناعي العربي النظر في الاقتراحات والتوصيات التالية:
1-	إيلاء الاهتمام للمنعكسات البيئية والاقتصادية السلبية التي تسببها الأنماط الحالية لاستهلاك الطاقة وخاصة في القطاع الصناعي، وضرورة التوجه نحو أنماط أكثر استدامة وذلك عبر اعتماد السياسات والتشريعات المناسبة واتخاذ الإجراءات التقنية الضرورية.
2-	أحداث هيئات وطنية تتمتع بالاستقلال المالي والإداري وتعنى باستخدام الطاقة من أجل التنمية المستدامة، ومنها الأمور المتعلقة بتحسين كفاءة الطاقة، في القطاعات الاقتصادية ومنها القطاع الصناعي، واستخدام مصادر الطاقة البديلة.
3-	تطوير استراتيجيات وطنية وبرامج تنفيذية بهدف ترشيد وتحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة وذلك من خلال وضع الخطط وتنفيذ البرامج الريادية لتحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة في الصناعات المختلفة وتوفير قاعدة بيانات عن أداءها وحجم الوفر الناتج عنها، والتشجيع على إقامة شركات خدمات الطاقة، ودعم الإجراءات المتعلقة بوضع المواصفات والمعايير التي تساهم في تحسين كفاءة الطاقة.
4-	زيادة الوعي حول أهمية ترشيد الطاقة في المنشآت الصناعية وتدريب المهندسين والفنيين على إنجاز التدقيقات الطاقية في المصانع ومراقبة الأداء. وتنظيم الندوات وورشات العمل التدريبية 
5- تشجيع القطاع الخاص الوطني والأجنبي على الاستثمار في الصناعات كثيفة الاستهلاك للطاقة لما يحققه ذلك من دور إيجابي في تحسين إدارة المنشآت وكفاءة استخدام الموارد.
6-	إجراء مراجعات دورية لتعريفة الطاقة المستهلكة في القطاع الصناعي في الدول التي تحظى بها هذه الأسعار بدعم واسع وتشجيع المصنعين على تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة.
7-	العمل على استخدام الكوك البترولي المنتج في مصافي النفط والنفايات الصلبة والسائلة والسجيل الزيتي في صناعة الإسمنت.
8-	التوسع في صناعة الحديد والصلب والصناعات البتروكيميائية وصناعة الألمنيوم بالاعتماد على الغاز الطبيعي كمصدر للطاقة وإيلاء الاهتمام لإعادة تدوير المنتجات المعدنية المستعملة.
9-	زيادة الاستثمارات المحلية والعربية لاستثمار الموارد الطبيعية المتاحة الداخلة في صناعة الأسمدة مثل الغاز الطبيعي، والفوسفات، والبوتاس مع بذل مزيد من الجهود في ترشيد استهلاك الأسمدة لدى المستهلك النهائي والعمل على زيادة مساهمة الأسمدة العضوية.
10-	التوسع في صناعة الزجاج في الدول العربية وتحسين نوعية المواد المصنعة وذلك للحد من الاستيراد. وزيادة نسبة استخدام حطام الزجاج المستعمل في مزيج المواد الخام في صناعة الزجاج.
11-	دعم جهود الدول العربية في تطوير استراتيجيات استخدام الطاقة لأجل التنمية المستدامة وإعداد برامج للتدريب وبناء القدرات الوطنية في هذا المجال؛
12-	توطيد التنسيق والتعاون العربي والإقليمي عبر الآليات الموجودة والسعي للحصول على دعم المؤسسات الدولية في تطوير البنى المؤسساتية وتسهيل تدفق الاستثمارات الأجنبية؛
13-	التنسيق والتعاون في جمع المعلومات الدورية وإعداد الاستبيانات وتنفيذ برامج التعاون وتبادل المعلومات والخبرات بين المنظمات والهيئات العربية والإقليمية والدولية ذات العلاقة.
14-	وضع وتبادل البرامج الإعلامية التي تهدف إلى ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة.


----------



## وردةالحياة (23 يناير 2010)

دعم جهود الدول العربية في تطوير استراتيجيات استخدام الطاقة لأجل التنمية المستدامة وإعداد برامج للتدريب وبناء القدرات الوطنية في هذا المجال؛
اولا السلام عليكم,,مشكور يااستاذي علي هذه المعلومات القيمه وفي اعتقادي ان النقطه البينه اعلاها من اكثر التوصيات التي يجب علينا اخدها في الاعتبار لكي لا نعتمد علي الاغير في تطوير انفسنا
باااااااااارك الله فيك^_^


----------



## ahmad_82 (24 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------

